# ما هو اكثر اختصاص في الاجهزة الطبية يرغبه المهندسين ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟



## جوهرة المحيط (6 يوليو 2009)

*لنطرح موضوع جديد يناقشه مهندسين الاجهزة الطبية :87::87: ؟؟؟؟
:63: :63: :75: :63: :63:
ما هو اكثر اختصاص في الاجهزة الطبية يرغبه المهندسين:87: ؟؟ ولماذا :87::87: ؟؟
أي ماهو اكثر انواع من تخصص الأجهزة الأكثر رغبة من قِبل مهندسين الاجهزة الطبية ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا
مثل (أجهزة الرنين , وحدات الأسنان , وغيرهاااااااااااااااااااااااا :73: )
يرجى أن تكون الاجابة محددة وغير شمولية ........ لان السؤال محدد:86::86: ..........
والاجابة حسب الرغبة في الاختصاص ............................ :20::20::20:
*​


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (6 يوليو 2009)

انا نفسى اتخصص اعضاء صناعيه لانو
-مجال انسانى.
-حاسه انو حالاقى نفسى فيه..
وغيره..
لكن للاسف اصلا هنا فى السودان مافى حاجه ذى دى علشان كده حاحاول اشوف مجال غيرو بس متى ما اتيحت لى فرصه حاحاول اشتغل فيه..


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (6 يوليو 2009)

مجال الـrdaiology وبالأخص مجال الأشعة

أحس في هذا المجال أني مهندس حقًا لما في هذا المجال شغل ميكانيكا وكهرباء وإليكترونيات


----------



## zaidyemen2001 (6 يوليو 2009)

انا اشوف افضل تخصص يعتمد على وجه نظرك اذا كنت بتفكر من ناحيه الفلوس اشوف مجال المختبرات والاسنان افضل مجال
اذا كانت نظرتك من ناحيه الخبرة والشغل اشوف اجهزة الغسيل الكلوي افضل من ناحيه الخبرة
اذا كانت خلفيتك الدراسيه ليست اجهزة طبيه انصحك تبدا في مجال الاشعه بتمشي فيها
في الاخير لا انا ولاانت تقدر تحدد التخصص الي تشتيه مدير الصيانه او مدير الشركه بيضعك في التخصص الي يحتاجك فيه
بالتوفيق 
زيد عبده 
صنعاء اليمن


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا ارغب في تخصص اجهزة الرنين و السونار 
وبالتأكيد الاطراف الصناعية لانه يمثل بنظري اكثر تخصص قريب من الهندسة الطبية وان شاء الله يبدأ بالتنشار مع التطور .........


----------



## م.عبداللة الزعول (7 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا .....................
أريد أن أسأل سؤال :


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (7 يوليو 2009)

*تفضل....................
ممكن.................*


----------



## Biomedical Engr (7 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا 

أنا صراحة ابغى اتخصص في مجال المختبرات لانه اكثر تخصص تعقيد ( وانا احب التعقيد ) 

تحياتي


----------



## مهندسة جادة (7 يوليو 2009)

انا احب ان اتخصص بانواع الاجهزة الموجودة في غرف الICU مثل جهاز الVentilator و جهاز التخدير 
و ايضا الاجهزة الموجودة في ICU اطفال مثل الIncubator


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (7 يوليو 2009)

*..............................رائع.............................. *


----------



## xdevilx77 (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا بصراحة احب ان اتخصص في جهاز ultrasuond 
لاني بصراحة احب الموجات الصوتية


----------



## eng.sawsan (10 يوليو 2009)

انا للأسف تخصصت بالأسنان بحكم مشروع التخرج كونه كان عن جهاز اسنان 
وبعدين تدربت اكثر من مرة بقسم الاسنان 
المجال حلو كتير وواسع بس بدو عضلات وصرت اواجه صعوبة فيه 

شو أقرب مجال للأسنان ممكن احول عليه ...يا ريت تنصحوني


----------



## م.احمد فايق لولو (11 يوليو 2009)

في الواقع وبعد دراستي للهندسة الطبية في الدول العربية لقيتها ضعيفة وبدها تقوية 
بس انا بفضل اكتر ن تخصص ولو كلها بكون احسن بس نفسي في الاطراف الصناعية لانو بلدي محتاجاه


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (11 يوليو 2009)

eng.sawsan قال:


> انا للأسف تخصصت بالأسنان بحكم مشروع التخرج كونه كان عن جهاز اسنان
> وبعدين تدربت اكثر من مرة بقسم الاسنان
> المجال حلو كتير وواسع بس بدو عضلات وصرت اواجه صعوبة فيه
> 
> شو أقرب مجال للأسنان ممكن احول عليه ...يا ريت تنصحوني


*مجال تخصص الأسنان جميل جدا ويمكن دراسة اي تخصص اخر لان المهندس الطبي له فكرة عن معظم الاجهزة الطبية بسبب الدراسة
ويمكن التخصص في اي جهاز حسب التدريب والدراسة*



[/IMG]​


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (15 يوليو 2009)

أنا حاليا متخصص أجهزه عنايه وعمليات كتنفس صناعى وتخدير ومونيتور وغيرها أى استفسار أنا موجود


----------



## احساس القلم (15 يوليو 2009)

أحب أن أتخصص في مجال الليزر
لأنه مجال جديد راقي متنوع المجالات سواء كانت عيون أو أسنان أو تجميل
تخصص يحتاج لدقة فائقة وان شاء الله أحقق هاي الميزة بنفسي
تحياتي...........


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على سيدي رسول الله ..... أما بعد .........
هختصاص الليزر جميل و رائع جدا .........
وحديث ومتطور ..........


----------



## جاد مخامرة (17 يوليو 2009)

الليزر احسن شي وكلو تعقيد :]


----------



## همزة مهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا من اعماقي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (21 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة انا اشوف التخصص في اجهزة التنفس الاصطناعي اي ال ventilatorهو تخصص عظيم يحمل جميع المقومات و ثانيا اشوف اجهزة غسيل الكلى و من ثم اجهزة التعقيم


----------



## الطيب ياسين (21 يوليو 2009)

اني متخصص في مجال اجهزة الاسنان لانني ارى نفسي متفوق في هذا المجال لكني ايضا اعمل في باقي الاختصصات السونار وتخطيط القلب لكن عشقي في مجال اجهزة الاسنان مع تقديري


----------



## tamerelmolla (24 يوليو 2009)

من قال ان الاشعة بأنواعها المختلفة و التصوير الطبى بشكل عام لا يحتاج الى خلفية طبية؟؟؟؟


----------



## last queen (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ....انا مهندسة جديدة منضمة للملتقى اوبالاحرى طالبة بكلية الهندسة اجهزة طبية........بأعتقادي جهاز الاسنان مميز جدا يضم الكثير من التعقيدات وجهاز التخدير ايضا.............


----------



## anisbiomed (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد على الموضوع*

السلام عليكم
أنا بصراحة أهتم بأجهزة التعقيم autoclaveالخاصة بجناح العمليات الجراحية،وكذا أجهزة الأشعة،وكراسي الأسنان.
​


----------



## المسيكتابي (2 أغسطس 2009)

أفضل التخصص في اجهزة التصوير الطبي : X-ray/ CT scan / MRI وغيرها


----------



## ابداعكم (2 أغسطس 2009)

أقرب شي أميل له جهاز التخطيط الكهربائي


----------



## ومضه (3 أغسطس 2009)

اعتقد وهذا من وجهة نظري الشخصية بأن أجهزةالعناية المكثفة والحثيثة ومن ثم أجهزة الجراحة بكافة انواعها من اهم الأجهزة وذلك لما لها من اهمية ، ولكن للاسف الشديد نسبه لان العدد محدود عندنا لاتوجد امكانية تخصص حالياً :59:


----------



## انا و انت (9 أغسطس 2009)

اكثر شغل مجال المختبرات والاسنان


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

اما انا فاحب معالجة الاشارات و الصور الطبيةsignaux et images biomedicaux 
et la radiologie soit 
la radiologie stendard
l'imagerie par


----------



## kingsaed2005 (9 أغسطس 2009)

انا شايف انو الاسنان احسن شي


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ابغى اسال سؤال اذا ممكن عند استفسار ابغى احد فاهم يشرحلي ويعطيني معلوماة عليه


----------



## abdo45 (11 أغسطس 2009)

انا متخصص في الاشعة وابحث عن صيانتها


----------



## انس سيف الدين (12 أغسطس 2009)

على المهندس ان يكون ملم بجميع المجالات ،لكن في اعتقادي ان المجال المرغوب اكثر هو الاجهزة التشخيصية


----------



## ميمو85 (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أشكركم كثيرا على هذه الاطروحة التي تجعل الطالب المهندس او حتى المهندس الخريج من الببكالوريوس يبدا بالتفكير في تخصص مناسب له وانا من وجهة نظري ان المهندس لابد ان يتخصص في مجال بحيث يكون قادر على افادة نفسة والاخرين بغض النظر عن الفلوس او الراتب وان يكون همة الوحيد يستطيع ان يقدم خدمات جديدة او حتى مالوفة للمشافي وبالتالي فهو بهذه الطريقة يساعد الكثير من المرضى حت لو لم يكن هو المعالج.....
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
والى مزيد من هذه الاطروحات الجميلة 
أخوكم/مجاهد.


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (13 أغسطس 2009)

_


ولد الشرقيه قال:



السلام عليكم ابغى اسال سؤال اذا ممكن عند استفسار ابغى احد فاهم يشرحلي ويعطيني معلوماة عليه

أنقر للتوسيع...




*اتفضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماهو السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ياجوهرة المحيط بس ابي اعرف هل في الجامعه سوف يدربونك عن كل جهاز او سوف يتم تخصيص كل طالب في نوع معين من الاجهزه لان الاجهزه في سوق العمل متعدده ابي اعرف كيف يتم التخصص في نوع معين من الجهاز وشكرا..وهل يوجد اماكن تدريب ؟؟؟ ارجو افادتي وشكرا


----------



## mamdouhwahba (15 أغسطس 2009)

انا بحب تخصص الاسنان بس للاسف مش مربح لاان اطباء الاسنان بما ان عملهم فنيى بيحبو يعملو كل
اعمال الصيانه بانفسهم طبعا مش الكل لا كن الاغلبيه العظما


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (16 أغسطس 2009)

انا متخصص فى أجهزة التخطيط وعناية الكبار والأطفال والعمليات الجراحية



جزى الله صاحبة الموضوع خيرا


----------



## مهندس\ ناجي امين (16 أغسطس 2009)

افضل تخصص هو الاختيار الذاتي للمهندس لانه هو القادر علي تحديد نوع التخصص الذي يرغبه ويستطيع ان يتفوق فيه - و هذا يختلف من شخص الي اخر


----------



## الطالب العنيد (19 أغسطس 2009)

لان الصيانة لها تكون سهلة وغير معقدة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2009)

تحية طيبة .

ان اكثر اختصاص في الاجهزة الطبية يرغبه المهندس الطبي هو الصيانة .

طبعا هذا الامر مفروض عليه حسب الحاجة الملحة حسب تخصصه .

ومجالات الصيانة عديدة ومتنوعة حسب نوع الاجهزة الطبية المعتمدة .


البغدادي


----------



## sherif sabri (24 أغسطس 2009)

أكبر قسم و اسهل قسم و القسم الرأيسي للأجهزة الطبية و أقربها لللمسمى هو تخصص العناية المركزة و القلب cardiology , icu


----------



## رياح الجنوب (24 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن اعرف اقسام وتخصصات الاجهزه الطبيه وكم سنوات التخصص وكيف يمكن للدارس تطوير نفسه


----------



## رياح الجنوب (24 أغسطس 2009)

شباب ممكن مساعده 
انا طالب سنه تانيه باليمن بكالاريوس والدراسه كلها نظري مافي عملي كيف اطور من نفسي والامكانات في اليمن لاتسمح وكم سنوات التخصص وهل انتظر لما اتخصص


----------



## bone bizzy (25 أغسطس 2009)

_افضل تخصص في وجهة نظري للمهندسين اجهزة القياس والمراقبة_


----------



## ام حموودى (26 أغسطس 2009)

رمضان كريم .افضل التخصص في مجال المناظير عموما وبالخص مناظير الجهاز الهضمى فانا من دولة يكثر فيها مرض البلهارسيا والتى تسبب دوالى فى الجهاز الهضمى وهذا المرض يصيب الشريحة الفقيرة لدينا الا وهى المزارعين لكن للاسف صيانة هذة الاجهزة حكر على الشركات ووكلائها وبذلك لايمكن ان تتوفر معدات ومواد الصيانة بالمستشفيات ممايجعل صيانتها باهضة الثمن وذلك يؤثر سلبا على المرضى ويجعل الجلسة العلاجية باهضة الثمن بالنسبة لمستواهم المعيشى مما يؤدى الى زيادة الوفيات بسبب هذا المرض


----------



## علي77العراق (26 أغسطس 2009)

اجهزة الرنين من افضل الاجهزة التي تستحق التخصص


----------



## eng.osamabasyoni (27 أغسطس 2009)

انا لسه عاوز ادخل قسم معدات طبيه ادخل ولا بلاش على العموم عاوز النصيحه منكم بما انكم خبره اكتر مني وشكراااااااا!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eng.osamabasyoni (27 أغسطس 2009)

انا لسه عاوز اتخصص معدات طبيه عاوز النصيحه ........


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كانت اول شئ الرغبة في دراسة هذا الاختصاص فمن الافضل دراسته
لان هذا التخصص حديث و في تطور مستمر ز 

سلام


----------



## Syaho (29 أغسطس 2009)

أنا من الدارسين للهندسة الطبية لكن أكره قسم الميكانيكيات و الالكترونيات و الكهربيات فيها فهل هناك تخصص لا يعتمد على تللك الأمور أو يكون اعتماده عليها قليلاً جداً و شكرا أتمنى الرد علي بسرعة


----------



## دلع الحبوبه (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا من جهتي اتمنى ان شاء الله ان اتخصص جهاز ال mri والاطراف الاصطناعية لانهم اكتر شي قريبة للتخصص
وادعولي احقق احلامي


----------



## abdosada (31 أغسطس 2009)

انا بتمنا اشتغل فى الاطراف الصناعيه لان بجد احساس العجز دا اشد الالام الى ممكن الواحد يحسها


----------



## abdosada (31 أغسطس 2009)

Syaho قال:


> أنا من الدارسين للهندسة الطبية لكن أكره قسم الميكانيكيات و الالكترونيات و الكهربيات فيها فهل هناك تخصص لا يعتمد على تللك الأمور أو يكون اعتماده عليها قليلاً جداً و شكرا أتمنى الرد علي بسرعة


 انصحك لو مبتحبش الميكانيكا والالكترونيات ممكن تفكر فى البرمجه هى شىء بعيد عن هذهالاشياء وكمان مطلوب فى الهندسه الطبيه واهم حاجه فى انك متملش من البدايه ومع الوقت صدقنى هتحب البرمجه ذى c# & java


----------



## Syaho (31 أغسطس 2009)

abdosada قال:


> انصحك لو مبتحبش الميكانيكا والالكترونيات ممكن تفكر فى البرمجه هى شىء بعيد عن هذهالاشياء وكمان مطلوب فى الهندسه الطبيه واهم حاجه فى انك متملش من البدايه ومع الوقت صدقنى هتحب البرمجه ذى c# & java


 

جزاكم الله كل خير لكن أأسف لإخباركم أني لا أحب أيضا البرمجة بل أحب ما يتعلق 
بالعلوم و الجسم البشري كبنية جسدية علمية ..... و كيف يمكنني أن أقوي نفسي من البداية
في الهندسة الطبية فأنا أصبحت في السنة الثانية و أعلم أني في أول الطريق لكن هل هناك من كتب أو
مجلات أو برامج كمبيوتر أو.......... أستطيع الاستفادة منها. و شـــــــــكراً


----------



## angel girl (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة انا احب بجميع المجالات لان احبها بشكل عام ولو انا هسه رحت لصف ثالث 
ادعولي الله يوفقني 
بس لمن كنت بالتدريب 
حبيت المفراس كثير والناظور
x-rayحسيته سلس وفهمته من اول ما شرح الاستاذ 
جهاز غسل الكلية او الاصح مثل ما قال المهندس جهاز غسل الدم حسيت فيه شغلات كثير لازم الواحد ينتبه عليها 
اجهزة المختبرية حلوة وشغلها بسيط 
التخدير يعني نص ونص ما صحبه وياه 
وشكرا الكم


----------



## الشهـراني (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
حقيقة اختي الجوهرة الاجهزة الطبية بالمستشفى كثيرة وصعب الاختيار للمبتدئ خاصة لانوو يحتاج انه يعزز دراستة بقاعدة معلوماتية عملية بعد ذلك يحدد ان امكن من خلال الادارة الهندسية .

وقد اصنف تخصص المهندسين بالاجهزة "ان امكن"من خلال الميوول الشخصي والنفسي في نظري انا

ايضا قد يتخصص "او يُخصص " من خلال الاقسام من قبل الادارة كل مهندس يستلم قسم وهو المسؤول معه كذا فني 

هذا وشكرا على هذا الطرح وتقبلي مروووووري


----------



## الآغا ياسر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا ان شاء الله أحاول اصب اهتمامي على جهاز الديلزة ( الغسيل الكلوي ) وأيضاً جهاز الـ mri


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الشهـراني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حقيقة اختي الجوهرة الاجهزة الطبية بالمستشفى كثيرة وصعب الاختيار للمبتدئ خاصة لانوو يحتاج انه يعزز دراستة بقاعدة معلوماتية عملية بعد ذلك يحدد ان امكن من خلال الادارة الهندسية .
> 
> وقد اصنف تخصص المهندسين بالاجهزة "ان امكن"من خلال الميوول الشخصي والنفسي في نظري انا
> ...



*مشكور على هذه المشاركة الرائعة :20: *


----------



## 3mer (8 سبتمبر 2009)

endoscopy i prefer


----------



## 3mer (8 سبتمبر 2009)

I\ need evry thing about pantax scope


----------



## المهندسة غادة فؤاد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بحب تخصص الهندسة الطبية جدا والموضوع ممتاز شكرا


----------



## mosa amar (9 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تفرض على نفسك أثناء الدراسة التوجه فى إختيار تخصص معين لتفضيله . ولكن عن تجربة ً بعد النزول الى سوق العمل و الإشتغال به إذا وجد تخصصك مناسباً لك فحبه وأعمل على أن تكون أفضل مهندس عربي بل عالمي في هذا التخصص وتطور من نفسك دائماً 
بدلاً من أن تختار لنفسك تخصص معين وتتوظف في غيره فلا تعطي ما أنت به عامل
وتظل منتظر ما أخترته فلا تجده 
فتظل محلك سر
لا تتقدم


----------



## مــريــم (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته، و عيد مبارك إن شاء الله..

أنا عن نفسي آمل التخصص في آلات غسل الكلي. خصوصا صيانتها.

إلا أنه المفترض بطالب الهندسة الطبية عدم التفكير المسبق بنوع الاتجاه الذي ينوي التخصص فيه قبل ولوج الميدان العملي البيوطبي (الهندسة الطبية).. فالأجدر به أن يختار تخصصه بعد القيام ببحث عن المجال الذي يوجد به خصاص على مستوى البلاد التي يعمل بها!
لاحظت أنه مثلا في البلدان العربية، تسود مشكلة انعدام مهندسي الصيانة في مجال السونار أو ما يسمى باللإكوغرافيا.. فيلجأ معظم الأطباء لاقتناء أجهزة مستوردة من البلاد الأسيوية، بحيث تصل مدة استعمالها إلى 5 سنوات على الأكثر، دون وقوع أي عطل فيها، ثم يتم استبدالها بالجديد (و بثمن أقل تكلفة من تلك ذات الجودة العالية)، و هكذا ذواليك... بيد أنه يمكن للمقتني شراء أجهزة تعمل على المدى البعيد، طبعا إذا كان هناك ضمان انه سيجد من يقوم بإصلاح عطبها و صيانتها في حال وقوع ذلك.
أريد بهذا أن ألفت نظر الإخوة المهندسين و الأخوات المهندسات إلى حقيقة الهندسة الطبية في البلاد العربية (عبر تجربتي الخاصة و البسيطة). فمهندس الصيانة المختص (أيا كان نوع الجهاز) يضل عملة نادرة! فمجال الصيانة برأيي، مجال واسع لكسب المال الشخصي، و توفير المال العام لمجال الصحة بالبلاد. و الله تعالى أعلى و أعلم


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مــريــم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته، و عيد مبارك إن شاء الله..
> 
> أنا عن نفسي آمل التخصص في آلات غسل الكلي. خصوصا صيانتها.
> 
> ...



مشكور على هذه المشاركة و الاراء


----------



## mohdahel (3 أكتوبر 2009)

كمهندس مبتدا في العمل يمكنك أن تتخص في أجهزة patient monitor, ventilator and incubators
وبعد ذلك ممكن تتخص في أجهزة radiology
وفي مرحلة متطورة ممكن تتخص بأجهزة التخدير والكلى الصناعية


----------



## حباشنة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

_MRI ........ i do like it _


----------



## ريما طبية (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم\انا برى ان اجهزة التخدير من اسهل الاجهزة


----------



## حورية_الحور (25 أكتوبر 2009)

انا احب اتخصص بالاعضاء الاصطناعية لانها تتيح فرصة جديدة بالحياة للمرضى و المعاقين 
و شكرا


----------



## BiomedicalE (25 أكتوبر 2009)

التخصص في اجهزة التصوير الطبي له مستقبل باهر ان شاء الله


----------



## moh.abed (2 نوفمبر 2009)

Ct


----------



## ali kamal (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
medical imging بتصوري مجال رائع بالهندسه الطبيه بس مخاطره المستقبليه


----------



## anemone (2 نوفمبر 2009)

انا احب تخصص 
ال calibration 
لانه بيتم بشكل دوري وكمان مهم كتيرر


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 نوفمبر 2009)

سلامي لكل أحبابي أعضاء هذا الملتقى المبارك و لأخي المهندس المشرف / شكري البغدادي ولكل من ساهم ويساهم في بناء هذا الصرح العلمي المتميز لهذا التخصص العـــظيم ...... و بـــالنـسبـــــه لطــــرح الأخت المتمــــــــــيزة بمواضيعها الرائعة" جـــــــوهرة المحيــــــط " وهي بالفعل (جـــوهرة المـــلتقى) : فإني أرى بعين الحزن والأسى لهذا التخصص الهام والذي يعتبر الجندي المجهول في أروقة الطب وصحة الإنسان , الذي لم ينل قبل صاحبه , حقه في وطننا العربي الحبيب. فلذا أرى أن الأمانه تقع على عاتق كل مهندس طبي بــــأن يحاول أن يختص بإحدى مجالات الهندسة الطبية كل حسب ميوله كي يبدع فيه وينال شرف التعريف بهذا التخصص الهندسي الهام في الطب . وأرجوا أن يهتم الجميع بتطوير حصيلتهم المعرفية حتى الدقيقة منها في الطب وخصوصا في ما إختاره من تخصص, وذلك دون إهمال أو على الأقل متابعته لكل ما هو جديد في الهندسة الطبية. عـــــــفوا إعذروني على الإطالة .وشكرا


----------



## فتى الاجواء (8 ديسمبر 2009)

يا شباب تخصص الراديولوجي ايش رايكم فيه يعني من ناحية انه فيه ميكانيكا وكهرباء ؟؟؟ هل تنصحوني به 
انا خريج ثانويه متولع باإلكترونيات والكهرباء ورغبة الاهل في الاجهزه الطبيه ولو الراديولوجي فيه هذه المواضيع بيكون عصفورين بحجر .


----------



## sasa1973 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

بعد التحيه لجميع الأعضاء و شكرهم
أنا أحب أن أعمل في أجهزة العلاج الطبيعي و المختبرات 
أولاً لآنها بسيطة و سهله جداً للجميع .............و ثانياً متداوله و متعدده 
و لكني أحب أيضا الاجهزة الموجودة في غرف الICU مثل جهاز ال(Ventilator )و جهاز التخدير و المونتورز أيضا لأني أشعر بقدري و مكانتي فى العمل مع هذه الأجهزة 

و أتمنى التوفيق للجميع،،،،


----------



## eng.M.elkheshen (23 ديسمبر 2009)

نفسى اكون designer ..................


----------



## aysam (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
انا متخصص في أجهزة الكلي الصناعية
وده فعلا مجال انساني من الدرجة الاولي
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## abdullah hasan (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا أعتقد إنو أغلب المهندسين العرب بيكونو إما مهندسين صيانة أو مهندسين مبيعات و أـما بالنسبة لشخصي كمهندس سوداني أفضل تخصص هندسة الأنسجة


----------



## al kawaja (25 ديسمبر 2009)

انا صراحة حابة اغير التخصص كله عشان ما اله مجال عمل للبنات


----------



## وليد الطراونة (4 يناير 2010)

*الدكتور المهندس وليد الطراونة*

مجالات العمل للفتيات / السيدات المهندسات كثيرة ولكن المتوفر في الحياة الطبيقية بكثرة يجعلنا نغفل عن بعض مجالات العمل الفرعية ومنها :
1. العمل في مجال تخطيط المستشفيات 
2. العمل في مجال ضبط جودة المعدات الطبية 
3. العمل في مجال صيانة المعدات المخبرية 
4. العمل في مجالات التشريعات الخاصة باستيراد وتداول و استخدام المعدات الطبية 
5. العمل في مجال التعليم و التدريب تخصص معدات طبية 
6. العمل مع مصانع الادوية في مجال المعايرة و فحص وصيانة معدات مختبرات الادوية 
7. العمل في مجالات شراء واختيار ووضع مواصفات المعدات الطبية 
8. العمل في مجالات الدعاية و الشرح لميزات المعدات الطبية 
9. العمل في مجالات الدراسة الفنية و العلمية لدى مؤسسات البحث العلمي 
وغيرها وحسب كل بلد من البلدان 
يمكنكم طلب المزيد من المعلومات من خلال الموقع وانا جاهز لتقديمها لكم بعون الله


----------



## aborass (5 يناير 2010)

محمد عبدالله عبدله قال:


> مجال الـrdaiology وبالأخص مجال الأشعة
> 
> أحس في هذا المجال أني مهندس حقًا لما في هذا المجال شغل ميكانيكا وكهرباء وإليكترونيات


 
الاخ محمد مجال الاشعه مجال ممتاز والتخصص فية جيد وهو عالم وسيع وصيانتة دقيقة ويعتمد في الوقت الحاضر على البرامج والبرمجات الكمبيوترية الكثيرة في اعطال الجهاز ومن النادر تحتاج الى فك الجهاز من الناحية المكانيكية والكهربائية واليكترونية 
اما الاجهزة القديمة فاسهل بكثير وبامكن ذلك للمكانيكا ولكهربا وغيرها

وللمعلومية ان معضم الاجهزة الطبية تحتاج الى شغل ميكانيكا وكهرباء وإليكترونيات

م/ محمد الغامدي جدة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
انا كنت باسال عن مجال عمل مهندس ميكانيكا في صناعة المعدات الطبيه


----------



## سميرة س (9 يناير 2010)

أنا أشكرك على هذا الموصوع , لكن أريد منك أن تساعدني علي إيجاد مذكرة عن ألة تصفية ادم وأرسلها لي إلى اريد الاكتروني [email protected] الموضوع يكون بالفرنسية رجاءا وشكرا......


----------



## سميرة س (9 يناير 2010)

أنا إختصاصي hemodialyse .................


----------



## ماجد جعافره (10 يناير 2010)

جميع الافرع ممتعه ولكن افضل مجال التعقيم لانه اولا نظيف وثانيا يحتوي المكانيك والكهرباء والالكترونيات
وانا شخصيا استمتع فيه ومنه انطلق لاي مجال


----------



## komombo (11 يناير 2010)

تحياتي لكم جميعا .. بالنسبة لي .. انا اميل الى الاجهزة المستخدمة في الطب النووي مثل الpet وspect و اجهزة الcobalt 60 وجميع هذه الاجهزة الضخمه تستخدم في الكشف والعلاج من امراض السرطانات .. حمانا الله واياكم .. ففيها جانب انساني كبير واتمنى ان اجد معلومات جديدة عن هذه الاجهزة علما بان هنا في السودان لايوجد تخصص في هذه الاجهزة.


----------



## مصعبكم (16 يناير 2010)

hi every one
i prefer z lab department it is so exciting


----------



## م.نادية مناصرة (17 يناير 2010)

انا افضل الخصص في مجال التكنزلوجيا الطبية والتقائها مع الكهرباء من اجل حل مشاكل الشلل وكل ما له علاقة في الاعصاب واعتقد اته عالم ما زال خفيا الا انه سياتي يوم باذن الله وتصبح مشاكطل الشلل وتجديد الخلايا العصبية امرا عاديا


----------



## الموصلية (21 يناير 2010)

good morning 
i want (wish)to specialize in infant incubator
and labrotary instrument



with my best wishes for evry one


----------



## حسام الأعرجي (21 يناير 2010)

ان اختصاص هندسة الاجهزة الطبية واسع لذا لا انصح اي احد بالابتعاد عنه و تجميد قدراته في جهاز واحد فقط


----------



## الموصلية (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله الجميع بخير
عندي سؤال: ماهو الفرق بين اجزاء جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي وجهاز الاشعة السينية؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## shihab.s (26 يناير 2010)

ارغب في العمل في مجال الاجهزه الاشعاعيه لانها تحقق مجال عمل واسع بسبب كبر حجها وتعدد اعطالها


----------



## مهندسه طبيه 12 (2 فبراير 2010)

انا احب اتخصص جراحه 
لانى احب اساعد الناس


----------



## borbar (8 فبراير 2010)

من ناحيتي, اجهزة العناية المركزة
monitors لانها مهمة جدا للحفاظ على حياة المريض


----------



## borbar (8 فبراير 2010)

الاختلاف كبير


----------



## أسرافيل (10 فبراير 2010)

awalan A'salamou 3alaykom jami3an. ana muhandis ma3addat tebiya mukhtass (instrumentaion and control systems w hunaka mafhoum yajib tawdi7uhu bi anna l muhandas la sha2na lahu fi siyana innaha min ikhtisas al mas2oul l fanni . amma l muhandis fa dawruhu la yatawakaf aw yata7adad ba3d khams sanawat mina l dirasa l jami3iya bal yatawajabu 3alayhi sanatayn idafiyatayn mina l takhasos min khilaliha yu7adid khayaru w ihtimamahu b fir3 mu7adad min haza l majal. amma l fir3 l ahham bi nazari huwa fir3 -IMAGING SYSTEMS li2ana haza l fir3 la yatawakaf 3inda 7udud al ist3malat al tobiya bal yata3adaha ila da2ira awsa3 min 7ayatina l 3amaliya. w tafta7 forasan akbar lil muhandis l mukhtass biha. wa nasi7a li ta7did al majal l mufadal yajib l khudud3 la dawrat tadrib dakhil mustashfa kabira wal 3amal fi jami3 aksamiha w min khilaliha yu7adad l khayar l munasib


----------



## دعاء الشرفا (10 فبراير 2010)

انا لسا ما تخصصت ومش عارفه بشو ممكن اتخصص ممكن تساعدون وخصوصن اللي عندهم خبره انا لسا ما تخرجت


----------



## عمران محمد المصطفى (12 فبراير 2010)

انا عضو جديد اهلا يا جوهره المحيط ارغب في تخصص اجهزه التصوير ولاكن هذه الاجهزه ليس بها عمل كثير مثل اجهزه المختبرات... وشكرا


----------



## s5051 (20 فبراير 2010)

انا احب ان اتخصص بل الاجهزة المختبرية لان لي ميول الى مادة الكيمياء السريرية


----------



## volt-100 (20 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء المساعده جوهرة المحيط
ارغب في تخصص الزنيين


----------



## الناصر 18 (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان يتعاون كل المهندسين العرب الذين يشاركون في هذا المنتدى ان يفتح مشروع كبير
و هذا المشروع هو سناعة الاجهزة الطبية 
و انا ساكون اول المشاركين انشاء الله


----------



## ذات البصمة الفريدة (27 فبراير 2010)

*ما أتمنى*

أنا باتمنى بجد من كل قلبى أن أتخصص فى أى جهاز له علاقة بالمخ و أضيف إليه لأن سبحان الله العقل دى نعمة كبيرة أوى ربنا مديهالنا و حياتنا ماشية بمخنا بنشتغل بيه ونفكر ونخطط بيه فبجد أمنية حياتى و يا رب تتحقق انى أطور فالمجال ده عشان ربنا يقدرنى و أساعد ناس كتير عندهم مشاكل فالمخ يعيشوا حياتهم بجد و يحققوا كل اللى نفسهم فيه ليهم وللى حاليهم يا رب


----------



## مهموم اليمن (1 مارس 2010)

انا ارى ان اجهزة التصوير الطبى ثم المختبرات والاسنان
هذا راى الشخصى 
مع الشكر 
عبد الله اليمن


----------



## medtech (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اجهزة الموجات الصوتية لانها تشمل عدة استخدامات كالعلاج والشخيص والجراحة والتعقيم وغيره ذلك من استخدامات مع العلم انها اقل ضرر ولذلك تستخدم لدى النساء الحوامل وللعلم بان اجهزة الموجات الصوتية في تطور دائم وسريع للتقليل او الاستغناء عن اجهزة الاشعة لمافيها من اضرار.


----------



## medtech (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اجهزة الموجات الصوتية لانها تشمل عدة استخدامات كالعلاج والتشخيص والجراحة والتعقيم وغير ذلك من استخدامات مع العلم انها اقل ضرر ولذلك تستخدم لدى النساء الحوامل وللعلم بان اجهزة الموجات الصوتية في تطور دائم وسريع للتقليل او الاستغناء عن اجهزة الاشعة لمافيها من ااضرار وشكرا


----------



## شيماء سيد (2 مارس 2010)

أنا أعمل في أجهزة الرعاية icu , وأجهزة الحضانات واجد أنه مجال متميز حيث انك تتعامل مع شخص لا يصتطيع أن يعبر عن ألمه بالنسبه للأطفال المبتسرين


----------



## aliobaidan (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ......
اقترح الاجهزة الطبية المخبريه
وشكررررررررا


----------



## wissam.khanafer (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أنا خريج جديد بالهندسه الطبيه وأريد أن أعمل في مجال أجهزة الأسنان وليس لدي أي خبره وأحتاج الى مساعده


----------



## م.جلايطه (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا والله يا اخ انا انشاء الله اخر سنه دراسه اهم شي اني اخلص واشتغل حاليا انشاءالله بس ازا اردت اني اتخصص فا كما قال اخونا اجهزه الاسنان والمختبرات افضل شي وشغلها منيح ونضيف وحلو!!!


----------



## م.جلايطه (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا والله يا اخ انا انشاء الله اخر سنه دراسه اهم شي اني اخلص على خير انشاءالله بس ازا اردت اني اتخصص فا كما قال اخونا اجهزه الاسنان والمختبرات افضل شي وشغلها منيح ونضيف وحلو!!!


----------



## م.جلايطه (24 مارس 2010)

اجهزه الاسنان والمختبرات


----------



## ahmadba (26 مارس 2010)

افضل تخصص
العمليات
وهي الي بتفتح المجال لك للعمل في الصيانة للمشافي الخاصة
وبعدها او قبلها اجهزة الاشعة
ومن ثم المخبريات


----------



## اليافعي (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أنا بأعتقادي مجال أجهزة الكلى فيها شغل كثير ومتعب جدا


----------



## محمد الشوتري (28 مارس 2010)

أنا أريد أن أتخصص في الأجهزة الموجودة في العناية المركزة(icu)لأنها أجهزة تساعد من هم ما بين الحياة والموت .


----------



## sherifsherif (2 أبريل 2010)

هى الهندسة الطبية دى اصلا الواحد يوصلها من اى قسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عشان انا عاوز اكون فيها وحبيت القسم ده اوى


----------



## احمد الخولي. (5 أبريل 2010)

اريد دورة كاملة عن صيانة اجهزة الاشعة السينية والاعطال الشائع


----------



## cherifelec (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا احب اجهزة تصفية الدم او الكلى كما تسمى
لاني مختص بها


----------



## aysam (12 أبريل 2010)

انا متخصص بالفعل بأجهزة الغسيل الكلوي
مجال حساس جدا وانساني جدا
بالتوفيق للجميع ...............


----------



## scope2010_3000 (21 أبريل 2010)

افضل الاجهزة الطبية مستقبلا ، واسرعها تطورا 
radiology


----------



## الحاج محمد ن (24 أبريل 2010)

*اهم تخصص فى الهندسة الطبية*

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام عل رسول الله 
فى نظرى افضل تخصص من ناحية الاهمية
الاجهذة العلمية
من ناحية المهنية 
اجهذة الاسنان 
من ناحية المرضى 
اجهذة التخدير
من ناحية الاطباء
اجهذة المعامل:75:


----------



## zezo1 (26 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخوه الاعضاء اريد منكم المساعده
انا مهندس ميكانيكي واعمل الان بوزارة الصحه مهندس اجهزه طبيه
واريد ان اكمل الماجستير والدكتوراه 
برأيكم ماهي التخصصات المناسبه لكي استفيد خبره ومردود مادي جيد
وشكراً للجميع.


----------



## ENGahmedelzonkoly (26 أبريل 2010)

الهندسه الطبيه في مصر تعتمد علي الصيانه والمبيعات وتوجد مجالات اخري ولكنها غير منتشره كالسابق


----------



## dreamer boy (1 مايو 2010)

انا احب واتمنى اتخصص في ultrasound أو infant incubator او dental unit


----------



## mahmoud100147 (2 مايو 2010)

أفضل تخصص هو الأسنان لأنه كله فن


----------



## بسعاد محمد (3 مايو 2010)

اعتقد ان اكثر اختصاص في الاجهزة الطبية يرغبه المهندسين هو استخدام الليزر في الطب علما اني مهندسة ليزر ولكون عدم ادخال هذا القسم ضمن الاقسام الموجودة عندكم فاخترت الهندسة الطبية :56:


----------



## مصطفى1987 (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم إنشالله ان وفقني الله و تخرجت أختار اختصاص أجهزة الاشعة (x ray) , و الرنين المغناطيسي


----------



## eng.ahmedsharafat (20 مايو 2010)

افضل واغنى مجال فى الطب مجال هندسة اجهزة الاسنان كلها لانها مهنة محترمة وكذلك مهندس اجهزة الاسنان الاطباء يعظمونة لانهم يعرفون بان هذا المجال مجال المحترمين
شركة رويال للتجهيزات الطبية تريد بعض المهندسين وسوف ياخذ دورة مجانية عن الاجهزة فى مصر
xxxxxx
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال


----------



## ابو ياسرgg (24 مايو 2010)

هههههههههه والله يا اختي خلي اوضحلك شي..لاتجري الرياح بما تشتهي السفن
يعني مثلا اني هسة مهندس اجهزة طبية من العراق تخرجت قبل ثلاث سنوات ولحد الان ماعندي وظيفة ولا حتى اكدر اشتغل شغل خاص بسبب ضروف العراق..
اعتقد المهم الانسان يكدر يكون قد المسؤولية الي راح يفرضها عليه الواقع واهم شي ماننسى انو مهما كان نوع العمل بالاخير احنا نخدم المجتمع والانسان الناجح راح يكون ناجح بكل مجال اذا ادى عملو باخلاص...تحياتي للجميع


----------



## my eyes (27 مايو 2010)

أنا لسه مو عارفة شو اتخصص 
بس استفدت منكم كتير افكار وخيارات 
مع انه لسه بكير علي لاني لسه اولى بس لازم من هلا فكر


----------



## وليد نماء (31 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م_رشاد (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد انه مجال وحدات الاسنان و اقصد بها كرسي الاسنان و احهزة الاشعه و التعقيم و معمل بدائل الاسنان يعني عيادة اسنان كامله هي الافضل 
0
لانه اغلب الذي درسته اطبقه في هذا القسم 

وبالفعل انا شغال في هذا القسم 

وايضا لانه القسم الوحيد الذي يتعامل المهندس مع الطبيب بشكل مباشر عكس الاقسام الثانيه حيث انه في الاقسام الثانيه يتعامل المهندس مع الفنيين او الممرضات


----------



## eng_graphic (9 يونيو 2010)

طيب ياجماعة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا لسة اعدادى هندسة وعايز ادخل قسم هندسة طبية بس انا موش عارف حاجة عن القسم دة الا بسيط جدا فعايز شرح ياجماعة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ammmarr (19 يونيو 2010)

أنا أدرس في مدرسة الأولى في سوريا (هي بعد التاسع)
وحابب اشتغل بهاد المجال من هلأ وابدع فيه
اذا حدى من الأخوة الكرام بيقدر يفيدني بكون ممنونو كتير وشكرا


----------



## Bushra Naj (25 يوليو 2010)

انا بصراحة نفسي اول شي اعمل مشروع تخرجي ان شاء الله في مجال الصور الطبية لاني حسيت حالي بفهم في هيك مواد او حسيت ان هذا الاشي اكثر تطبيق على ارض الواقع
عشان هيك نفسي اشتغل لما اتخرج ان شاء الله في هذا المجال


----------



## Bushra Naj (25 يوليو 2010)

طيب يا اهل الخبرة انتو شو رايكو شو احسن مجال في هذا التخصص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

عن نفسي افضل ال bioinformatics 

لانو في طول شرق اسيا واوربا وامريكا ممتاز جدا عمله 

ملاحظه التخصص غير منتشر في الوطن العربي


----------



## ام حنان (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
حسب اعتقادي اتوقع الاجهزة الطبية الي تعتمد على الليزر هي افضل تخصص


----------



## ام حنان (10 أغسطس 2010)

وماذا تقصد بbioinformatics


----------



## منى مصدر (26 أغسطس 2010)

أجهزة غسيل الكلى و أجهزة الأشعة .... ممتعة ومعقدة


----------



## pesoo (26 أغسطس 2010)

يسرى يعقوب قال:


> انا نفسى اتخصص اعضاء صناعيه لانو
> -مجال انسانى.
> -حاسه انو حالاقى نفسى فيه..
> وغيره..
> لكن للاسف اصلا هنا فى السودان مافى حاجه ذى دى علشان كده حاحاول اشوف مجال غيرو بس متى ما اتيحت لى فرصه حاحاول اشتغل فيه..


السلام عليكم 
انا معرفش كتير عن هندسة طبية ويا ريت تفيدونى 
:d


----------



## ahmed sorour101 (27 أغسطس 2010)

انا بحب البيع جدااا وانا الحمد لله متميز فيه ومع ذلك انا متميز والحمد لله فى الصيانة


----------



## منال الحياة (27 أغسطس 2010)

أحب ان انخصص في الاعضاء الصناعية


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (1 سبتمبر 2010)

كل التخصصات متاحه للجميع ولكن يا حبذا ان يكون التخصص يفي بالغرض الى تطوير من قدرات هذه الامة المسلمة
وخدمتها



م بن اليمن


----------



## خالد بوارشي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الكلية الصناعية


----------



## mahmoud yagoub (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*التخصص في الاجهزة الطبية*

انا اخترح انو الواحد افكر في مدي فائدة التخصص لكي يسد حوجت هزا التخصص الزي اختاره


وشكرا


> [/quote





> ]:14:


----------



## yehia el hussein (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*hi*

i think now it bio-medical engineering,a lot of engineer will prefer to study bio-medical and to work as sales engineer


----------



## 970ab929b176286a43 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شبا وبنات انا توي متخرج من الجامعه وتنصحوني اتخصص في ايش 
والله يستر علينا وعليكم بالدنيا والاخره


----------



## العيون الدامعة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بما انني سوف أتخرج هذه السنة فان لي ميل في التخصص بالأجهزة المتعلقة بعلاج الكلية مثل أجهزة الكلية الصناعية أو تفتيت الحصى وغيرها.....................

ومن الله التوفيق.........................


----------



## allawe81 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كل التخصصات في الاجهزة الطبية مهمة ولا يمكن ان تفضل بعضها على بعض اشعة , اسنان , مختبرية ,طبية عامة وغيرها وكل واحد متخصص في هذا المجال يشوفه هو الاحسن ...

مهندس علي 
العراق
07703838124


----------



## ahali86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وتحية طيبة لكل المهندسين
حقيقة من خلال تجربتي المتواضعة جدا وانا عملت لمدة سنتين في مدينة طبية (السلاح الطبي) يمكن اكون مريت على حوالي اكثر من 75% من الاجهزة الطبية بالمستشفيات عدا الاشعة لاني لا احبها مع ان فكرة عنها اعتقد ان مجال المختبرات رائع وجميل لما به من تعقيد وبساطة في نفس الوقت
فاجهزته كثيرة وتقنياته متعددة من ابسط التقنيات الميكانيكة وصولا الى تعقيدات الليزر والبرمجيات المتقدمة
وقد انتقلت الان الى مكان آخر (ادارة المعامل الولائية) وحقيقة كل يوم بكتشف وبتعلم حاجة جديدة في هذا القسم المميز
ايضا في مجال ضبط الجودة
المجال المميز الآخر هو مجال واساعد في واحاول ان اطور نفسي فيه هو مجال الاشارات الحيوية واجهزة المستشفيات النفسية
مجال غير منتشر عندنا ويمكن مافيه قروش كتيرة بس هو مجال رائع ومعقد من حيث الالكترونيات والبرمجة والكمبيوتر واجهزة الصدمة الكهربية
ايضا اجهزة المراقبة السريرية باقسام العناية المكثفة
صراحة دي الاقسام اللي انا بلقى فيها نفسي مهندس طبي
وممكن الاراء طبعا تختلف من انسان لآخر
حقيقة مجال الاجهزة الطبية مجال مميز عموما لما به من تطور وتقدم مستمر ومساعدة للمرضى 
ولما تشوف الرضى في عيون المرضى والسعادة في الشفاء اعتقد انو دي اكبر راحة نفسية للمرء


وتقبلو تحياتي


----------



## eng.gju (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انا حاليا طالب هندسة طبية سنة ثانية
حابب اسال
شو احسن تخصص للهندسة الطبية يمكن انو ياخذ الواحد الماجستير والدكتوراه فيه بسهولة وسرعة
وشو في تخصصات لاتحتاج للكثير من الالكترونيات والميكانيك 
؟؟


----------



## mid000soft (17 نوفمبر 2010)

www.arab-eng.org


----------



## mohamedserag111 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
انا اعمل فني كهرباء واتيحه لي الفرصه في العمل كفني اجهزه طبيه مع احد المهندسين في احدي المستشفيات 
فوجدت ان العمل في الاجهزه الطبيه في منتهي السهوله حيث انني اجيد الصيانه لكثير من الاجهزه الكهرباءيه 
خاصه الاجهزه الميكانيكيه والالكترونيه ولاكن مشكلتي الوحيده انني لا اجيد اعمال السفت واار والابرمجه


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مجال المختبرات
لانه موجود في اي مستشفى


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

دمتم في رعايه الله


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الله معاكم


----------



## بشير حسن بنس (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الصديق يسري انا سوداني اخبرك هنالك مصنع للاطراف الصناعيه في الخرطوم شارع الغابه لك الود والتقدير


----------



## amsaad (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*أفضل اختصاص في الهندسة الطبية بدون منازع*

:58:أفضل اختصاص في الهندسة الطبية بدون منازع:58:
بلا شك أن الجميع يعرف أفضل اختصاص في الهندسة الطبية بدون منازع
البعض قد يستغرب الكلام و لكنه حقيقة فكل منا لو بحث بداخله فسيعرف أفضل اختصاص 
أتعرفون ما هو أفضل تخصص على الاطلاق..؟؟؟
انه التخصص الذي تجد نفسك ميالا جدا اليه
ذلك التخصص الذي تحبه حقا و يملكك الشغف به و تتمنى دائما ان تعرف عنه المزيد بدون كلل أو ملل
 و ذلك لآن حب تخصص معين يسبب التفانى فيه و يؤدى التفاني فيه الى الابداع و التفوق 
لذا فأفضل تخصص من وجهة نظري قد يكون اسوأ تخصص من وجهه نظر غيرى و هكذا 
و أري ان تبحث داخلك عن أكثر شيء ترغب به حقا و حاول التخصص فيه و الابداع دون أن تدع شيئا يشتت انتباهك عنه و شكرا:15:​


----------



## م. يحي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان مجال radiolgy و خصوصا MRI يمثل اهم تخصص في مجالات الهندسة الطبية يليه تجهيزات المعامل رغم كونها اكثر انتشارا و ارباحا


----------



## Mr.Mahmoud001 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة الكرام الاخوات الغوالي - السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

أخوكم ومحبكم في الله محمود مهندس معدات طبية فيزيائية حيوية

شدني هذا الموقع وقد تشرفت بالإنضمام إليه "أخيرا" 

واتمنى ان أفيد كما أني واثق أنني سأستفيد من هذا الكم الهائل من الخبرات

والمعلومات التي ينشرها هذا الموقع الطيب المبارك إن شاء الله

بالنسبة للهندسة الطبية والتخصصات ومجالات العمل هناك الكثير لنتحدث عنه

ولكن اولا اتمنى ان استطيع توصيل بعض المعلومات المهمة التي قد فهمت انها تخفى على البعض

من خلال المشاركات فهناك "تخصصات في الهندسة الطبية" وهناك "مجالات عمل" والفرق كبير

بينهما فالتخصصات في مجال الهندسة الطبية ثلاث تخصصات رئيسية فقط 

اما مجالات العمل فيها فهي كثيرة لاتعد ولاتحصى بسهولة.*


----------



## Mr.Mahmoud001 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

نبدا والله المستعان

هناك 3 تخصصات رئيسية في الهندسة الطبية:-


Biomedical Instrumentation
Biomedical Imaging
Biomedical Informatics


----------



## shoroq_87 (3 يناير 2011)

Maybe biomedical equipment SW , i hope to work in this field


----------



## dodooooooooooooooo (14 يناير 2011)

يا جماعه انا عايزه حد يقولي ايه هي اهم الكورسات اللي لازم ادرسها عشان ابقي مؤهله للعمل بالهندسه الطبيه بجانب الدراسه بالكليه؟


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

اجهزه المختبر 
السبب بسيط لانها سهله وبنفس الوقت موجوده في كل الاماكن المخصصه العلاجيه (المستشفى المراكز الصحيه العيادات وغيرها)


----------



## shaddoo (3 فبراير 2011)

انا حابة مجال الهندسة التاهيلية او الاطراف الصناعية .بس ما عارفة نوع الشغل في هذا المجال عموما في الشرق الاوسط لانو ما اعتقد انو في تصنيع ..... ياريت اللي يعرف يفيدني وجزاه الله خير........


----------



## علاء عمر شرارة (20 فبراير 2011)

وليد الطراونة قال:


> مجالات العمل للفتيات / السيدات المهندسات كثيرة ولكن المتوفر في الحياة الطبيقية بكثرة يجعلنا نغفل عن بعض مجالات العمل الفرعية ومنها :
> 1. العمل في مجال تخطيط المستشفيات
> 2. العمل في مجال ضبط جودة المعدات الطبية
> 3. العمل في مجال صيانة المعدات المخبرية
> ...


مرحيا يا اخي د.وليد الطراونة بما انك وكما تقول انك دكتور مهندس فاحب من نستفيد من خبرتك الميدانية في هذا المجال 
ويا ريت تحكيلنا ايش بنقدر نتخصص مع القليل من الشرح عن كل تخصص في مجال المعدات الطبية وكيف بنقدر انوا نطور انفسنا في المجال مع الشكر 
مع العلم انا في المستوى الرابع ولحد الان ما حسيت انوا دخلنا في التخصص وما اخدنا عملي بشكل كافي ليحسن انوا بقدر يزاول مهنتوا بعد التخرج


----------



## lady moon (30 مارس 2011)

بصراحةان اريد اتخص في جميع الاجهزة الطبية واعرف كل ي عنا من صغيرها لكبيرها وبعدها برو للبايو ومن ثم للنانواله شي في غاية الروعة ع فكرة الاجهزة الطبية بحر واسع والي يدخل في صعب ان يطلع منو بسهولة


----------



## Yassin-Gadour (16 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله لي الآن لي 7 سنوات فقط في مجال أجهزة المختبرات أحبه جدا ولو خيرت من جديد لأخترته مرة أخري


----------



## bme-coco (17 أبريل 2011)

طيب انا بعدني طالب
وعم دور على حلقة بحث عن المواد الطبية ممكن مساعدة؟؟؟


----------



## smsma_2007 (28 أبريل 2011)

اجهزة المعامل لانى جربت تقريبا كل الاجهزة فى المستشفى عندى ومش حبيت اعمل الا فى اجهزة المعمل


----------



## smsma_2007 (28 أبريل 2011)

dodooooooooooooooo قال:


> يا جماعه انا عايزه حد يقولي ايه هي اهم الكورسات اللي لازم ادرسها عشان ابقي مؤهله للعمل بالهندسه الطبيه بجانب الدراسه بالكليه؟


بوصى ياحبيبتى مجال العمل والشغل بعيد كتير عن الكلية ولما تتخرجى هتحسى انك لسة ابيض عشان كدة افضل شئ انك تتدربى كتير فى المستشفيات والشركات وتعرفى فكرة عمل كل جهاز على الاقل لانها بـتأهلك وتجرأك فى شغلك فى بدايته


----------



## ذي قار (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اكثر احتصاص ارغب به هو الاسنان وبعده الاجهزة المختبرية


----------



## M.A.Khan (1 مايو 2011)

رأيي أن أكثر الأجهزة التي يتخصص فيها المهندسون هي أجهزة التصوير الطبي
لتوفرها ولأن التعامل معها يكسب المهندس خبرات ميكانيكية وكهربية والكترونية وطبية جيدة


----------



## forever together (4 مايو 2011)

من رأيي الشخصي انو أجهزة المختبرات اكثر رغبة للمهندسين الطبيين


----------



## tuxido (5 مايو 2011)

افضل تخصص هو الاجهزه الطبيه الالكترونيه والكل يبتعد عنها لصعوبتها ولكنها الذ تخصص


----------



## khalied.hamed (5 مايو 2011)

*احييكم على هذا الموضوع*

تحية لكم
:77::77::77:


----------



## Brightspeed (7 مايو 2011)

أقول للأخ زيد عبده من اليمن: كلامك ليس منطقى عن مجال اجهزة الاشعة لأنك اذا اردت ان تعمل فى صيانة اجهزه الاشعة بكافة تخصصاتها فيجب أن تكون خلفيتك جيدة ومتينة فى مجال الهندسة عامة فهذه الاجهزة تحتوى على عمل الهندسة الالكترونية + الكهربية+ الميكانيكة + المدنية لانك قد تحتاج لتصميم القسم وايضا يجب ان تكون خلفيتك ممتازة فى علم التشريح ووظائف الأعضاء لان تشغيل وتظبيط الجهاز بعض الصيانة ومعايرته تتطلب ذلك. 
أما بعض الاجهزة مثل اجهزة المعامل والاسنان وغرف العناية المركزة فيمكن لأى مهندس الكترونيات أو حتى مهندس كهربائى قد يقوم بصيانتها . هذا الحديث منى بعد خبرة قاربت العشرين عام فى صيانة الأجهزة الطبية وخصوصا اجهزة ال Radiology 
X-ray - CT- MrI + Ultrasound ) 
هذا مع فائق شكرى


----------



## yehia el hussein (22 مايو 2011)

i think if you are a clever biomedical engineer you will choose to be as sales marketing engineer or even a sales engineer therefore you will be up to date with all kind of devices and you will have information about all medical equipment as i am


----------



## cotmella (2 يونيو 2011)

ventilator and anesthesia machine


----------



## عايض الواهبي (10 يونيو 2011)

ان بحب اتخصص باجهزة المختبرات الطبية


----------



## eng_walidh (13 يونيو 2011)

الاشعة فيها فلوس كتيير ولكن تحتاج لمجهود


----------



## haneenali (13 يونيو 2011)

انا احب الاختصاص في اجهزه الونار والاشعه لان فيه علم خاص


----------



## ma_zidan (13 يونيو 2011)

انا طالب فالجامعة لكن اتمنى أن أتخصص في جهاز mri
لانه جهاز رائع والمهندسين المتخصصين في هدا الجهاز قله
وروعة الجهاز وأهميته الكبيرة في التشخيص


----------



## القـ(أبو يحيى)ـمة (8 يوليو 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على الموضوع, فقد يسر لي معرفة أقسام الأجهزة الطبية بطريقة ممتعة

ومعرفة أهم الأجهزة المرغوبة لدى الأعضاء

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## loveeee83 (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم بصراحه انا افضل مجال المختبرات لانه شوي معقد


----------



## مهموم اليمن (10 يوليو 2011)

الاخ/ 
[speedbright[/]
انا اشاطرك الراى فى ان افضل تخصص للهندسة الطبية هى اجهزة التصوير الطبى( الاشعة) , وبما انك تعمل فى هذا الحقل لاكثر من عشرين سنة فانا احب ان استفيد من خبرتك فى هذا الجانب لانى اريد ان اتخصص فى هذا الجانب 
ارجوا مراسلتى على هذا العنوان:
alqhurazy @yahoo.com
اخوك/ عبد الله دبوان


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (10 يوليو 2011)

انا بحب مجال الاشعة بحس اني مهندس ودماغ انك تكون فاهم كل دا والاروع بقا لو عرفت تصمم جهاز أشعة مع شركة كبيرة


----------



## جنية النهرين (29 يوليو 2011)

*اني احب اختص بالسونار وصيانة كل الاجهزة*


----------



## drali (2 أغسطس 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mosabd (20 أغسطس 2011)

انا افضل التخصص في جهاز mri لانه جهاز اوزع من حيث العلوم واكثر تعقيد بالاضافة الي معرفة الاجهرة العلاجية


----------



## شاره العلي (21 أغسطس 2011)

وليد الطراونة قال:


> مجالات العمل للفتيات / السيدات المهندسات كثيرة ولكن المتوفر في الحياة الطبيقية بكثرة يجعلنا نغفل عن بعض مجالات العمل الفرعية ومنها :
> 1. العمل في مجال تخطيط المستشفيات
> 2. العمل في مجال ضبط جودة المعدات الطبية
> 3. العمل في مجال صيانة المعدات المخبرية
> ...






كنت متحمسمه للموضوع بصراحه بس شفت اغلب الي يدرسو هالشي من الذكور فماادري هالمجالات الي كاتبها يعني ممكن ادرس عادي ومااختص في اي جهاز:18:


----------



## safa hamed (22 أغسطس 2011)

اريد ان اتخصص في مجال الاطراف الصناعيه لانه مجال انساني اولا وثانيا لانو مجال واسع جدا لاتوجد مجالات كثيره تنافس الهندسه الطبيه فيه...بس ياريت يتطور اكثر في البلدان العربيه


----------



## المهندس محمود عمده (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*حياكم الله*

والله ياجماعه انا شايف نفسي في مجال اجهزه المعامل وخاصه في مصر وكمان اجهزه الغسيل الكلوي hemo dalysis


----------



## aboood2543 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اشكركم على هذا الموضوع الرائع

انا مهندس اجهزة طبية حديث تخرج وخيرت بين العمل في مجال الصيانة ومجال المبيعااات ومحتار كثير بينهم وماعندي رغبه لمجال اكثرر ونا ابغى المجال الي له مستقبل وافضل مادياا ارجو افادتي .....وشكراااا


----------



## مهندس على عويضه (18 سبتمبر 2011)

أعتقد الأشعة هو الأفضل


----------



## belal-alsharaa (24 يوليو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohammed.madani (26 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------

